# Aliens. Are they? Are they here?



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

I think they exist. Given the age of the universe, I wouldn't be surprised if they've existed for a long time before us.

We've had a very, very short time with electricity and we're at this point already. If we were here for another few billion years imagine our technology.

Yeah, yeah, faster than light travel is impossible, but there are ways around that that we already know about. 

Imagine an alien civilization that's been around for several billion years. What would they do with their time after absolute progress... the point where everything that can be figured out is figured out. What would be left to do for their generations? Maybe they wouldn't even have generations anymore, but eternal life.

Would they fly around ****ing with other life forms? ie. helping other life forms along their path to absolute progress? So they can have some friends?

I don't know, but I would be surprised if somewhere in the universe there wasn't something aware of us with all their technology and spare time.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

They go from planet to planet butt probing the inhabitants . 
So yeah they do go around ****ing with other life forms , literally .


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure that they would be aware of us, but I find it hard to believe that we humans on Earth are the only "intelligent" beings in the universe.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Grog said:


> They go from planet to planet butt probing the inhabitants .
> So yeah they do go around ****ing with other life forms , literally .


heh.

You believe in alien abductions? I'm not sure I'd go that far. What would be the point. I figure their technology should enable them to learn everything there is to know without physical contact. But I'm no alien, what do I know


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Everything is possible. I like this dialogue from Easy Rider about aliens.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Were said:


> Everything is possible. I like this dialogue from Easy Rider about aliens.


Neat. And I agree. Everything is possible. That is what terrifies and exhilerates me. Everything is possible...


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

My religion says that they exist.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

I expected much more activity. Where are you UFO people? Is there anything new on this topic? Perhaps a wikileaks document?

I watched a cool documentary on aliens that was made very recently. It's called Sirius and it's on Netflix.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

Considering the sheer amount of almost incomprehensible planets out there I think it's statistically likely that there is life somewhere out there. So yes I do believe in aliens. Now do I believe in little green aliens flying around in UFOs? Not really.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I would expect an alien civilization to have it's **** together so that basically whatever the most humane and magnanimous and parental thing you can imagine a superior civilization doing (because of how much time they had to figure things out they really ought to have it all together), that's what they would do. Maybe we need to make peace with our treacherous human hearts before they'll want to talk to us because we wouldn't understand them? I kind of doubt it. Who benefits from isolation after all? Who benefits from being alone? Well, I guess we have each other and that's just what we have to work with for now.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Vaust said:


> Considering the sheer amount of almost incomprehensible planets out there I think it's statistically likely that there is life somewhere out there. So yes I do believe in aliens. Now do I believe in little green aliens flying around in UFOs? Not really.


Doesn't your mind start running wild with what they could look like though? And how would they travel, if they could? Green aliens flying some object really isn't that crazy to me.

I mean if you think about it, us humans are pretty damn weird looking. Just like the amount of planets, statistically the odds are pretty great that there's varying degrees of life in many shapes and colors. I wouldn't put my wildest thoughts past being possible. And that's what's so fascinating about space to me.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Doesn't your mind start running wild with what they could look like though? And how would they travel, if they could? Green aliens flying some object really isn't that crazy to me.
> 
> I mean if you think about it, us humans are pretty damn weird looking. Just like the amount of planets, statistically the odds are pretty great that there's varying degrees of life in many shapes and colors. I wouldn't put my wildest thoughts past being possible. And that's what's so fascinating about space to me.


What gets my mind going is the possible technology. What are the limits? Are there limits?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe aliens already exist but we're not in the right dimension of space to see them. Kind of like Flatland, where the 2d figures can't see the 3d figures. I imagine there an infinite amount of space-times.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Also could it be that our perception of reality is so limited and our brains not able to comprehend creatures or life that is not how we know it. Like life that exists beyond what we have in our reality, something unseeable.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

meepie said:


> Maybe aliens already exist but we're not in the right dimension of space to see them. Kind of like Flatland, where the 2d figures can't see the 3d figures. I imagine there an infinite amount of space-times.


You know, I was going to say something like that in my previous post but thought it sounded wacky. Maybe they have found a way to exist in a higher way. Maybe spatial dimensions as we perceive them are only the beginning. Perhaps they don't even require space ships to traverse huge distances. Or maybe our idea of 'being' is just the beginning of what is possible.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

meepie said:


> Also could it be that our perception of reality is so limited and our brains not able to comprehend creatures or life that is not how we know it. Like life that exists beyond what we have in our reality, something unseeable.


hehe we seem to think of aliens quite similarly :nerd:


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

meepie said:


> Also could it be that *our perception of reality is so limited and our brains not able to comprehend creatures or life that is not how we know it*. Like life that exists beyond what we have in our reality, something unseeable.


I pointed out that NASA is giving out very limited information to the public, because it's only half the information my perception can pick up, and it's extremely poorly written for people to fully understand their surroundings.

https://www.facebook.com/NASA/photos/a.67899501771.69169.54971236771/10153512390251772/?type=1&comment_id=10153513710421772&notif_t=like


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i think aliens are here, but they are very bald


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

meepie said:


> Also could it be that our perception of reality is so limited and our brains not able to comprehend creatures or life that is not how we know it. Like life that exists beyond what we have in our reality, something unseeable.


I think alternative dimensions are possible but why couldn't they exist on our dimension? We haven't even explored much of the ocean on our own planet. You people actually believe that just because we haven't seen aliens from outer space on our planet that they don't exist? lol

I think this is creating another theory where it's not needed. We simply don't have the technology to travel across the universe looking for life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I just hope their females have the proper anatomy and pretty feet.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Also, how crazy would it be if we are the most advanced civilization in the universe.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

nubly said:


> Also, how crazy would it be if we are the most advanced civilization in the universe.


I can never tell when you're being serious or sarcastic. Serious is also the wrong word to use. You're too out of touch to be serious. I can never be sure when you're trying to be serious versus sarcastic.

Are you trying to be serious here?

If so, I don't know, we could be. But, if you're unaware, consider the number of planets like earth in the universe. It's a huge number. Why would we be the only ones... the center of the universe in a way? I believe we've only just begun our path of what is possible. We're like the ants of intelligent life forms, and somewhere out there, there are people. Just an opinion


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

"The surest sign of intelligent life in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us."


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Of course we ar.. i mean they are here.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Of course they exist, but they don't care about us.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

eukz said:


> Of course they exist, but they don't care about us.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

nubly said:


> Also, how crazy would it be if we are the most advanced civilization in the universe.


and what if earth is the only planet with intelligent life? I doubt it but still.

:afr


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

livetolovetolive said:


> Why do you say that?


There are two possibilities:

1.) They're not aware of us, and therefore it's logically impossible for them to be interested in us.
2.) They're aware of us, which means they're a lot more advanced than we are. Chances are they're aware of life on planets other than Earth, too. There's no reason for them to visit us, being so much more primitive.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> There are two possibilities:
> 
> 1.) They're not aware of us, and therefore it's logically impossible for them to be interested in us.
> 2.) They're aware of us, which means they're a lot more advanced than we are. Chances are they're aware of life on planets other than Earth, too. There's no reason for them to visit us, being so much more primitive.


Maybe they're altruistic. For them to have advanced off of their planet in a significant way it is logical to assume they have unified their own civilization. For this type of cooperation they would have to possess a much higher degree of empathy than us. Indeed, high empathy correlates to the most well-rounded, high-functioning and intelligent humans.

Maybe they have taken an interest in us for reasons akin to humans who concern themselves with animal welfare.

How nice is it to have a little cat or dog for a pet, waiting for you after a long day in the world.

Well in their world there probably wouldn't be much hardship. What, with their unified civilization, technology that does all the boring stuff for them. They would be free to pursue things that strike them as interesting. And what is more interesting than something that sparks your empathy?

A lot of extrapolating but it's a thought.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

nubly, of course it would be crazy, considering it's pretty much a statistical impossibility. They definitely exist, far more advanced than us... and they've been here.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> and they've been here.


Why do you say that?


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

livetolovetolive said:


> Maybe they're altruistic. For them to have advanced off of their planet in a significant way it is logical to assume they have unified their own civilization. For this type of cooperation they would have to possess a much higher degree of empathy than us. Indeed, high empathy correlates to the most well-rounded, high-functioning and intelligent humans.
> 
> Maybe they have taken an interest in us for reasons akin to humans who concern themselves with animal welfare.
> 
> ...


I disagree; I think empathy gets in the way of progress and logical thought. If we didn't concern ourselves with morals and the desires of other beings, instead conducting ourselves in a more logical and calculated way, we'd probably be a lot better off. Not in terms of happiness, but in terms of technological achievement. Consider, for example, how much the vivisections performed by the Nazis have benefited medicine. An empathetic person would consider that wrong, but from a purely logical standpoint, it was a good thing. But I digress.

Of course this is all purely hypothetical. Maybe you're right, and our planet is some alien child's equivalent of an ant farm.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Alien Ant Farm - I remember them 

I'm sure they exist but I don't think we should go looking for them


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

livetolovetolive said:


> Why do you say that?


There's quite a lot of evidence out there.

Watch this, it's a good doc:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes - to think that the life forms on earth are the only ones in the *entire effin universe* is a lil far fetched.

Yet, it may take many (like, millions) of years before we encounter them.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> I disagree; I think empathy gets in the way of progress and logical thought. If we didn't concern ourselves with morals and the desires of other beings, instead conducting ourselves in a more logical and calculated way, we'd probably be a lot better off. Not in terms of happiness, but in terms of technological achievement. Consider, for example, how much the vivisections performed by the Nazis have benefited medicine. An empathetic person would consider that wrong, but from a purely logical standpoint, it was a good thing. But I digress.
> 
> Of course this is all purely hypothetical. Maybe you're right, and our planet is some alien child's equivalent of an ant farm.


In a way you're right. A selfish methodology in science certainly has its perks. Using mice and other mammals for experimentation has enabled modern medical science.

But to lack so much empathy and be so selfish as to experiment on fellow men in a clearly invasive way I think is wholly unnecessary. The most profound technological advancements come mainly from revelation and intuition. Think Newton, think Einstein, think Davinci. They were people who loved humanity and despised the selfish ideologies of their times; they were full of empathy.

Whatever advancements the Nazis contributed could have just as easily been accomplished by using technological methods invented by people who are full of empathy; modern scanning equipment (MRI and the like) to study live subjects in a non-invasive way.

The more we support an empathetic way of life, the more we cooperate, and the more we cooperate, the more net resources we have to do whatever it is we desire.

Before the advent of technology, less empathetic methods may have been required to achieve progress. But with modern technology, created by the meekest among us, we no longer need rely on these archaic ways. Without empathy in our societies these meek individuals would never have been able to flourish and create these technologies in the first place. For this reason I think selflessness trumps selfishness on the whole. It enables higher orders and more control of our environment ultimately, which benefits the individual more than selfishness would in the long run.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> There are two possibilities:
> 
> 1.) They're not aware of us, and therefore it's logically impossible for them to be interested in us.
> 2.) They're aware of us, which means they're a lot more advanced than we are. Chances are they're aware of life on planets other than Earth, too. *There's no reason for them to visit us, being so much more primitive.*


....


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

theyre probably just busy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

livetolovetolive said:


> I can never tell when you're being serious or sarcastic. Serious is also the wrong word to use. You're too out of touch to be serious. I can never be sure when you're trying to be serious versus sarcastic.
> 
> Are you trying to be serious here?
> 
> If so, I don't know, we could be. But, if you're unaware, consider the number of planets like earth in the universe. It's a huge number. Why would we be the only ones... the center of the universe in a way? I believe we've only just begun our path of what is possible. We're like the ants of intelligent life forms, and somewhere out there, there are people. Just an opinion


I didn't say what if we were the only civilization in the universe. I said what if we're the most advanced.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

hmm I don't know, why wouldn't we know already? Could it be that we are the most intelligent and that other worlds are just bacteria havens? I watched an interesting video a while back about Michio Kaku talking about intelligence and that it isn't a route that mother nature is likely to take, the Dinosaurs never got smart... (intelligent) maybe we did by chance.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes,they have been around for millions of years placing monoliths around various points of the universe


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Maybe this video would be interesting to some of you?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Excaliber said:


> Maybe this video would be interesting to some of you?


I hope you are joking.

This is obvious pareidolia.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm pretty certain there is life out there in the universe, more than we could ever imagine.
Aliens among us though?
I don't think that is the case, some people are just delusional and if they WANT to see UFO's in the sky, they will see 'em no matter what it really is.
Just think about the distance they would have to travel (let alone, detect our presence in this ridiculously big galaxy alone), just to see some other species on some planet, orbiting around some regular star?
Doesn't sound like a rewarding journey to me.
Maybe they'll stop by the nearest system to get their resources filled again to continue with the travel.
If it would happen to be our solar system, that'll be quite a happening of course.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Alcadaeus said:


> Aliens exist alright, notice those people who are incredibly gifted. Those are the aliens that couldn't cut it at their own planet.


So are you saying people with a high degree of proficiently in something can't be human and must be aliens?

That's ridiculous.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I've known people who claim to see flying lights that move in such a way no aircraft could ever do. Those people were usually active outdoors or have an astronomy hobby. People who are outside and observing nature a lot more than me and most other people out there. 

My sister did go missing one time, initially her recounts were very UFO/Alien in dialog. But she piped down not before long because my parents and our other known sibling were giving her negative backlash. What I know is what I heard from them. When I asked her, she wasn't very forthcoming by then. 

I've personally had encounters with an inter-dimensional being. So other forms of life is not an impossible concept to me and they are awful good at being illusive. We humans are insular creatures of habit and very predictable. We even tend to doubt more common and attainable attributes in life as it is.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

DarrellLicht said:


> I've known people who claim to see flying lights that move in such a way no aircraft could ever do. Those people were usually active outdoors or have an astronomy hobby. People who are outside and observing nature a lot more than me and most other people out there.


Looking at the night sky while being keen to believe are a bound to occasionally see patterns and anomalies that are in fact just in your head. Our minds evolved to try and see things in apparent randomness, even though sometimes the thing isn't actually there.



> My sister did go missing one time, initially her recounts were very UFO/Alien in dialog. But she piped down not before long because my parents and our other known sibling were giving her negative backlash. What I know is what I heard from them. When I asked her, she wasn't very forthcoming by then.


Ah yeah the old classic, "it was aliens", retort. :roll She's clearly either hiding some action she knew would get her in trouble or is very credulous and delusional.



> I've personally had encounters with an inter-dimensional being. So other forms of life is not an impossible concept to me and they are awful good at being illusive. We humans are insular creatures of habit and very predictable. We even tend to doubt more common and attainable attributes in life as it is.


So have I, every time I take DMT, but I can appreciate it's all in my head. Again we evolved to be able to experience such things, but that in no way makes them objectively real.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

ugh1979 said:


> Looking at the night sky while being keen to believe are a bound to occasionally see patterns and anomalies that are in fact just in your head. Our minds evolved to try and see things in apparent randomness, even though sometimes the thing isn't actually there.


 I don't think they were keen to believing in anything in particular. They say they saw something, and can't make much sense of it. But Aliens and UFO's are conveniently present in consciousness, that's the reason they might reference to that.



> Ah yeah the old classic, "it was aliens", retort. :roll She's clearly either hiding some action she knew would get her in trouble or is very credulous and delusional.


Retort? nobody was really accusing her of anything. She's not a teenager running away from home. It's possible she's being delusional, but since she's my kin who I happen to care about I might like to know what she has to say.



> So have I, every time I take DMT, but I can appreciate it's all in my head. Again we evolved to be able to experience such things, but that in no way makes them objectively real.


I smoked weed in high school. I never done drugs apart from that. What I saw convinced me there is more to life than what we can't readily observe, testify in a court of law, or support any kind of research. Anytime you delve into subjects like this they are always held together by hypothecation. But I'm not about to dismiss it as being 'credulous or delusional' just yet. For personal reasons.

I'm not trying to convince anyone about anything. In the spirit of this thread, I'm just contributing my observation.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

DarrellLicht said:


> I don't think they were keen to believing in anything in particular. They say they saw something, and can't make much sense of it. But Aliens and UFO's are conveniently present in consciousness, that's the reason they might reference to that.


Many people these days are primed to see UFOs and aliens.

People are also notoriously unreliable when giving eye witness accounts.



> Retort? nobody was really accusing her of anything. She's not a teenager running away from home. It's possible she's being delusional, but since she's my kin who I happen to care about I might like to know what she has to say.


Yeah nobody did as she got away with whatever it was she was up too since you are credulous and believed her "it was aliens" excuse.



> I smoked weed in high school. I never done drugs apart from that. What I saw convinced me there is more to life than what we can't readily observe, testify in a court of law, or support any kind of research. Anytime you delve into subjects like this they are always held together by hypothecation. But I'm not about to dismiss it as being 'credulous or delusional' just yet. For personal reasons.


Yeah personal reasons that display cognitive bias and credulity I bet.

How convenient it's something that can't be shown to exist. You'd be as well saying it was spooky ghosts.



> I'm not trying to convince anyone about anything. In the spirit of this thread, I'm just contributing my observation.


That's fine, but this is a debate forum so when you state something contentious it's to be expected it will get criticised.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Of course they exist, havent you seen space jam?


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I keep hearing this humming noise at night outside my window... :yes


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

ugh1979 said:


> I hope you are joking.
> 
> This is obvious pareidolia.


Lol Yes I'm aware of that, its just an interesting video I thought others might wanna see too


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Smallfry said:


> I keep hearing this humming noise at night outside my window... :yes


Oh must be aliens, or air con.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Excaliber said:


> Lol Yes I'm aware of that, its just an interesting video I thought others might wanna see too


So you can point out their fallacies?

I do think this one means Christianity must be true though:










:lol


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

ugh1979 said:


> Oh must be aliens, or air con.


I don't have air con. Usually only hear the sound of owls and other small animals as I live in the woodlands. The noise keeps me awake most nights and I do get creeped out by it whatever 'it' is.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Smallfry said:


> I don't have air con. Usually only hear the sound of owls and other small animals as I live in the woodlands. The noise keeps me awake most nights and I do get creeped out by it whatever 'it' is.


Must be aliens then. I have heard that they sometimes hum outside peoples windows at night.

:lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If they had the wisdom to manage the knowledge and tech to get here without destroying half the universe with their petty bickering, they'd probably just plain avoid this planet.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes with how much there is in the universe there is bound to be life somewhere else. We can only speculate what technology billions of years ahead of us will be like because it will be beyond our imagination. I think that aliens that advanced would only see us as a very primitive life form, so they probably just wouldn't bother about us.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

I hate to burst your bubble, but not many species stick around for billions of years. The oldest species on our planet are sharks and they have only been around for about 400 million years. I'm sure there's aliens out there considering there's 100 billion galaxies, but they probably die off somehow before becoming advanced enough to travel across the universe. So basically the universe is going through a constant cycle of advancing, losing all progress, and then starting over again from the very beginning. Sorry if it got a little dark there towards the end.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> i think aliens are here, but they are very bald


I've seen some hairy ones.


----------

